# Where is SMTP log file stored???



## pwharff (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm trying to do some SMTP investigation work (one of our employees is possibly given info to a competitor), however I cannot seem to find the log file for SMTP. I can find the /var/log/mail.log and other mail logs in /var/log, but I cannot seem to find the same file that is displayed in Server Admin under logs:smtp. The log in Server Admin is farely truncated, so I wanted to find the original log files for SMTP. Can someone help?


----------



## pwharff (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok, I am dumb! It is located in /var/log/mail.log

I guess I didn't notice the "smtpd" line previously so I assumed there was a different file for this.  Thanks anyway.

Ok, next question.  Does anyone know of a better application for viewing/searching log files other than the built-in Console.  I guess what I am looking for in a Console like program is the ability to show the line number, like in "vi".  Also, does "vi" give you the ability to read ".gz" files, then I could do all this in "vi".


----------



## pwharff (Nov 4, 2004)

Actually someone else in the MacNN forums suggested using zcat, which can read .gz files.

Using zcat while piping into grep is just the solution I was looking for.


----------

